# Anyone familiar with Royal Beach Club in Ft. Meyers, Florida?



## edmund36 (Feb 10, 2009)

Anyone familiar with Royal Beach Club in Ft. Meyers, Florida?

Attempting to visit Gulf side of Florida this October. Have an opportunity to go to Royal Beach Club, Ft. Meyers, Florida. (2 Bedroom Unit) I understand it is on the beach, but no other information. I do know it does not have a star rating. Any information on what to expect, both good and bad, would be appreciated.

Also, any things to do here or nearby would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Ed


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 10, 2009)

If you join TUG, you will have access to the TUG reviews for this resort.


----------



## edmund36 (Feb 10, 2009)

I am a member and read the one review.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 10, 2009)

Edmund - you are showing as a guest, do you need help changing your status to member?

When you paid your membership, you received a member's only code that has to be added to you profile.

Click on *User CP *in the blue bar at the top of the page.

Then click *edit BBS member code *

Then scroll down to the BBS member code box, put in the code and save it.

More info. - *click here*


----------



## Neesie (Feb 10, 2009)

We were just in Ft. Myers last month, however, not at the resort you are inquiring about.

Driving over the bridge to Sanibel Island is a great day trip!  They have a wonderful public beach which is famous for shelling.  I almost always see dolphins from the shore.  It's one of my favorite places.

The Edison / Ford Winter Estates in Ft. Myers is not worth the price of admission.  You only get to look at the Ford Estate from the outside, at a distance (big deal)!  And the Edison estate is viewable only through plexi-glass windows, a bad comparison to the many other historic sites I've been to.  For this you pay a premium of twenty dollars per person! 

Ft. Myers has many fishing charters, a manatee park and a gorgeous, soft white sand beach.  If you go during Spring Training seasons you can get tickets to the Boston Red Sox or Minnesota Twins games. I hope you enjoy your vacation there.


----------



## JoAnn (Feb 10, 2009)

My cousin & I spent a week there in Oct. 2001, while our DH's were hunting in SD.
If you want beach..you are right on it, and you are close to the TimeSquare area and can walk to many things.  

We had a 2br. 1 bath unit.  One flight up.  Unless they have upgraded everything (and after Charlie, Wilma and the other hurricanes that hit or came close) it is not fancy.  There were 2 TV's.  One in a bedroom, one in the LR.  There were other units across from us that might have been nicer.  Small table & chairs to eat at, kitchen was so-so and small, but we usually ate out  It was OK for the two of us, but IMHO, any more it would have been crowded.  
When I made the reservation I was advised that it was hurricane season and I told her that was OK, we both lived 30 miles inland in Lehigh and we'd head home if we had to


----------



## theo (Feb 11, 2009)

*My $0.02 worth...*



edmund36 said:


> Anyone familiar with Royal Beach Club in Ft. Meyers, Florida?
> 
> Also, any things to do here or nearby would be appreciated.



Royal Beach Club is an older, somewhat plain facility located at the "busy" end of Estero Island, aka Fort Myers Beach. (The city of Fort Myers is an entirely separate municipality, located inland from Fort Myers Beach).   

The end of FMB where Royal Beach Club is located is close to the pier and Times Square. This end of the island is much busier (tourist shops, restaurants, bars, etc.) than the quieter SE end of FMB, but the ridiculous traffic congestion experienced in "high season" (winter months) at the NW end of FMB should not really be much of an issue in October. 

Bowditch Park (walking trails, occasional tortoises) is located at this northern end of the island too, if you want some peace and quiet in a pleasant natural setting. Lover's Key State Park (just south of FMB), is also a very nice natural area setting, albeit with very few other amenities.

If you're a history buff, visit the Thomas Edison house in Fort Myers. There are light bulbs still burning there which Edison himself made. But as noted by another poster, it is not a "hands on" visitor experience. A visit to Sanibel Island (vehicle toll is charged to enter) would also be worthwhile.

There is a trolley which runs up and down the length of Fort Myers Beach. It obviously travels no better or faster than the rest of the vehicle traffic on Estero Blvd, but it does save you from having to drive or park a car.


----------

